# Amplificador de 100W Stereo con TDA1514A + PCB



## SAYTRONIC (Oct 1, 2012)

Buen día Foristas,  subo este pequeño amplificador diseñado con 2 IC TDA1514A, versión estéreo de 100W con su respectivo PCB espejo, la baquela tiene una medida de 9cm de Alto x 8.7cm de Ancho,  este amplificador cuenta  con la rectificación de la fuente incluida, formada por 2 condensadores de 4.700uF a 50V y un puente rectificador de 5Amp,  solo tienen que  conectar un  transformador de 18V 0 18V a 3Amp  en sus respectivas terminales,  especificadas en el screen de la baquela del archivo PDF.


----------



## colquitov (Oct 4, 2012)

Hola, esta muy bueno el proyecto, se puede alimentar con un transfo de 20v + 20v por 2A, y si es asi que potencia podria llegar tener a la salida?

Y de que tamaño tendria que ser el disipador aproximadamente?


----------



## SAYTRONIC (Oct 5, 2012)

colquitov dijo:


> Hola, esta muy bueno el proyecto, se puede alimentar con un transfo de 20v + 20v por 2A, y si es asi que potencia podria llegar tener a la salida?
> 
> Y de que tamaño tendria que ser el disipador aproximadamente?



Buena día colquitov, gracias! si es un buen proyecto sunea magnifico! Si se puede alimentar con 20V 0 20V AC 2Amp, con impedancia de 4Ω por canal son 47W Stereo 94W, con impedancia de 8Ω por canal son 40W Stereo 80W.

El disipador tiene que tener un tamaño considerable serian unos 15cm de de longitud con una buena aleta, similares a los de los STK.

Saludos. 



colquitov dijo:


> Hola, esta muy bueno el proyecto, se puede alimentar con un transfo de 20v + 20v por 2A, y si es asi que potencia podria llegar tener a la salida?
> 
> Y de que tamaño tendria que ser el disipador aproximadamente?



Buena día colquitov, gracias! si es un buen proyecto sunea magnifico! Si se puede alimentar con 20V 0 20V AC 2Amp, con impedancia de 4Ω por canal son 47W Stereo 94W, con impedancia de 8Ω por canal son 40W Stereo 80W.

Saludos. 



			
				SERGIOD dijo:
			
		

> *Si que te estas luciendo con tus aportes Saytronic gracias por subir tus proyectos*



Buena día SERGIOD, gracias! Pues son amplificadores pequeños pero de gran utilidad, como soy nuevo   subiré primero los pequeños amplificadores, luego los más grandes en cuanto a potencia y complejidad en el armado, también si me es posible subir armado de luces de discoteca. 

Saludos.


----------



## Mari0x (Dic 18, 2012)

Alguien tiene la lista de componentes? es que algunos solo me muestra el valor pero no se que componente es. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2012)

Mari0x dijo:


> Alguien tiene la lista de componentes? es que algunos solo me muestra el valor pero no se que componente es. Saludos.



Si no tiene unidad es una resistencia
Si la unidad es F es capacitor, dependiendo del valor será electrolítico, poliester o cerámico


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 8, 2013)

Cyrax dijo:
			
		

> Compañero no te alcanza y este debe ser con Tap central, con razón se me hacia conocido este PCB del amplificador, si es que del chino Xiaolin que los hace, funcionan estupendo tengo varios proyectos de xiaolin.



nunca escuche de xiaolin ni de sus proyectos tienes el enlace de xiaolin para recrear los ojos


----------



## Cyrax (Jun 9, 2013)

SERGIOD dijo:


> nunca escuche de xiaolin ni de sus proyectos tienes el enlace de xiaolin para recrear los ojos


 
Compañero Sergiod, sip aquí tengo el enlace del amplificador y ahí encuentras otros proyectos que funcionan estupendo, también los encuentras en Taobao

Sitio Oficial Chino Xiaolin: http://hi.baidu.com/ccxiaolin/item/168a3fc47a0df863f6c95d5a


----------



## mario17farias (Jul 11, 2014)

hola saytronic o gente del foro que me pueda ayudar, quiero armar este ampli, pero como ya me paso una vez, al imprimir el pdf me sale una cosa enorme el pcb, ya me habian dicho que es la configuracion de la impresora pero ya lo verifique y todo bien a no ser que tenga algun otro secretito lo de configurar la impresion. pero lo que no me explico es, ¿porque no tengo ese problema con otros pcbs que imprimo? la mayoria de las pcbs que imprimo me salen a tamaño real sin siquiera tocar la config de la impresora.


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 11, 2014)

mario17farias dijo:


> hola saytronic o gente del foro que me pueda ayudar, quiero armar este ampli, pero como ya me paso una vez, al imprimir el pdf me sale una cosa enorme el pcb, ya me habian dicho que es la configuracion de la impresora pero ya lo verifique y todo bien a no ser que tenga algun otro secretito lo de configurar la impresion. pero lo que no me explico es, ¿porque no tengo ese problema con otros pcbs que imprimo? la mayoria de las pcbs que imprimo me salen a tamaño real sin siquiera tocar la config de la impresora.




@mario17farias al parecer le ponen su trampita, a alguien del foro le colabore en cuadrar un pcb de este estilo que subió SAYTRONIC  , dame unos minutos y te colaboro porque si que es tedioso cuadrar esta clase de PCB, pero como ya le tengo la practica te puedo ayudar


----------



## mario17farias (Jul 11, 2014)

hola yetrox es a mi prescisamente a quien ayudaste je.je. y se agradece, espero tu gentil colaboracion
saludos.....


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 11, 2014)

mario17farias dijo:


> hola yetrox es a mi prescisamente a quien ayudaste je.je. y se agradece, espero tu gentil colaboracion
> saludos.....





Hola @mario17farias mira que no me acordaba que eras tu , aquí te lo dejo bien Crackeado es decir a escala real, que por cierto  NO son las medidas que indica SAYTRONIX aquí #*1* y esta hasta desfasado 2mm, las medidas a escala real son 9.3cm x 9cm, como te comente primero prueba con una impresión a borrador y me cuentas si te quedo bien


----------



## bryan badillo diaz (Oct 3, 2014)

yetrox esa impresion esta en modo espejo para hacer la pcb por el metodo de planchado ???o solo por serigrafia


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 3, 2014)

bryan badillo diaz dijo:


> yetrox esa impresion esta en modo espejo para hacer la pcb por el metodo de planchado ???o solo por serigrafia



bryan badillo diaz Cómo lo puedes ver esta a espejo   listo para el metodo de planchado.


----------



## Criss000 (Sep 17, 2015)

hola amigo muchas gracias por el diagrama. Una pregunta de cuanto es el fusible y la otra es en la entrada del sonido le puedo poner un potenciometro y si es asi de cuanto me recomiendas



mario17farias dijo:


> hola yetrox es a mi prescisamente a quien ayudaste je.je. y se agradece, espero tu gentil colaboracion
> saludos.....



 hola migo de cuanto voltaje colocaste los condensadores


----------

